# My first re-handling Feedback Welcome!



## kennyc (May 31, 2020)

So I wanted to try some basic technique in a low risk environment before changing messing up some nicer or irreplaceable knives I have. Your criticism is welcome 

I chose cheap cleavers for now becuase they are:
-cheap (!) - no guilt if I irreversibly screw it up
-relatively soft blades so easy to test different finish/polish levels
-large surface area 
-pretty rough ootb finish - lots for me to do!

Before:










Ugly-ass original handle, some really soft porous wood with stamped aluminum ferrules


----------



## kennyc (May 31, 2020)

Replacement handle turned on a friend's lathe. In retrospect I should have done some flatter surfaces with this piece to show off the burling






Ferrule made from some scrap brass (used to be the end of a garden hose - I hate to see anything go to waste!)





Ferrule polished, mounted


----------



## kennyc (May 31, 2020)

Blade - kurouchi sanded off, spine and choil crowned, hand sanded to ~600 grit (dont have a belt grinder)





Handle mounted, initial sanding completed


----------



## kennyc (May 31, 2020)

Crowned spine





Handle finish sanded, oiled with BLO - edge finished up to 6K


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 31, 2020)

Well I think this came out pretty nice. Well done.
The brass piece, what did you use to shape/sand it?


----------



## kennyc (May 31, 2020)

thanks! It was the knurled female end of a garden hose I was throwing out (leaked). I just used a hand file to file down the knurling and round out the 90 at the end. The hole in the middle was already there so another assortment of hand files was used to make it fit then tang. 






Finishing was then done with sandpaper to ~600 grit, then blue automotive wheel polish (literally the closest thing within reach in my garage lol) on a rag.



marc4pt0 said:


> Well I think this came out pretty nice. Well done.
> The brass piece, what did you use to shape/sand it?


----------

